# Low phosphorus level.. what's that!?



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi all, if anyone could please enlighten me. My 9 year old had a CBC and biochem done 2 weeks back, and this has been bugging me. Vet says he's not too concerned, but if I want medication/supplement for that, I could. We're trying to keep chemicals and medication away as much as possible. What does it mean anyway with a low phosphorus level? His calcium levels are ok, borderline normal.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

While I really do not know anything about "low phosphorus levels", I did some Googling and found this link:

Dog has low phosphorus levels?


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

thank you Wendy. i've googled too and seen the various sites... after reading all of them, no conclusion. I've heard of high levels but not low, and this is disturbing.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

puppatoos said:


> Hi all, if anyone could please enlighten me. My 9 year old had a CBC and biochem done 2 weeks back, and this has been bugging me. Vet says he's not too concerned, but if I want medication/supplement for that, I could. We're trying to keep chemicals and medication away as much as possible. What does it mean anyway with a low phosphorus level? His calcium levels are ok, borderline normal.


 
I think the relevance of low phosphorus levels in a CBC would depend on other results. Cushings and diabetes come to mind, without the entire CBC results it is hard to say. If the vet is not concerned, I'm guessing everything else is within normal limits.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Could that mean he is lacking something in his diet?

I remember people telling me that the calcium/phosphorus ratio was very important when considering a raw diet.


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

mybuddy said:


> Could that mean he is lacking something in his diet?
> 
> I remember people telling me that the calcium/phosphorus ratio was very important when considering a raw diet.


That's what I was thinking though they aren't on raw diet. I give them kibble and carrot and beef/ fish. I'm worried.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm..well, seeing as you are not feeding raw, I doubt it is diet related..but then again I really dont know.

Since your vet is not too concerned, try not to worry too much. Easier said than done though. 

Perhaps you can just supplement? I know that I give Buddy a calcium/phosphorus powder but am sure you can just get the phosphorus.

Talk to your vet again and express your concerns. Maybe he/she can assure you that everything is fine.

All the best :smooch:


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

my vet is almost never worried... the last time he was was when my big boy had IMHA. Too late by then. I'm still searching for answers and watching him closely.


----------

